
Barilla doesn't like LGBT gay people: who cares? - nvk
http://www.slate.com/blogs/outward/2013/09/26/barilla_doesn_t_like_lgbt_gay_people_who_cares.html
======
shandip
I keep on thinking what to say about this, the only thing that keeps on coming
to mind is _WTF_.

